

Math skills improve with electrical brain stimulation - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/yourlife/mind-soul/education/2010-11-07-ebs-math_N.htm?csp=34news&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+usatoday-NewsTopStories+%28News+-+Top+Stories%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're interested, here are other reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869772>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1870798>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1871276>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1872308>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1875650>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1876231>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1886156>

None of the submissions have any comments ...

